# Flavor topper for food



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

We use chicken or beef bouillon instead of plain water. A half teaspoon of the concentrated broth in 1/2 cup water is our mixture for 1 1/2 cups of kibble. We get the unsalted bouillon concentrate.


----------



## Fields'n'Meadows (12 mo ago)

My spoos really enjoy organ toppers, like those from Farm Hounds Farm Hounds toppers. We used to rotate the flavors on their kibble (we've since switched to raw feeding) to help persuade them to eat their kibble. Eventually the pups picked up on the fact that if they licked gently enough they could get just the sprinkles and not the kibble, but it worked for months and still is a good way to increase their enthusiasm or add extra nutrients.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I like using toppers, too, just want to caution this is a good time to double check the kibble has not spoiled or gone stale or rancid.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Johanna said:


> We use chicken or beef bouillon instead of plain water. A half teaspoon of the concentrated broth in 1/2topped with chicken a little





Johanna said:


> We use chicken or beef bouillon instead of plain water. A half teaspoon of the concentrated broth in 1/2 cup water is our mixture for 1 1/2 cups of kibble. We get the unsalted bouillon concentrate.


I tried your method this evening with Rhonda. She ate the entire bowl of kibble (1.5 cups). So, I guess it works.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I just googled sodium-free bouillon and the ingredients in the top hit included MSG, onion powder, and sugar. Which brand do you like, @Johanna?

I did find one made specifically for dogs: THE HONEST KITCHEN Daily Boosters Beef Bone Broth with Turmeric for Dogs, 0.12-oz, pack of 12 - Chewy.com

Or you can make your own with chicken breast boiled in water. Cut up the chicken breast for treats and use the chicken water as a topper. I’ll also sometimes make bone broth with chicken carcasses. A nice treat for dogs _and_ humans!

As @Streetcar said, also be sure to check the freshness of the food. A bag of kibble begins going rancid the moment it’s opened, regardless of how you store it. It might also be worth switching up brands and/or proteins. I feed Peggy a few different foods to keep her healthy and interested: Farmina Ancestral Grains chicken & pomegranate kibble, Honest Kitchen grain-free beef clusters, and Weruva canned Paw Lickin’ Chicken.

Paw Lickin’ Chicken makes a great topper for dogs who tolerate chicken well, but I prefer to feed a spoonful in a separate dish. That way the kibble is not contaminated and can sit out until the end of the day,


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I just googled sodium-free bouillon and the ingredients in the top hit included MSG, onion powder, and sugar. Which brand do you like, @Johanna?
> 
> I did find one made specifically for dogs: THE HONEST KITCHEN Daily Boosters Beef Bone Broth with Turmeric for Dogs, 0.12-oz, pack of 12 - Chewy.com
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, as I boil chicken breast for Rhonda a couple of times a week. Normally I just throw out the water. Can you store it in the fridge for a while, or do you need to use it immediately?


----------



## PNWPoodleMom (Nov 7, 2021)

Addie likes Honest Kitchen Bone Broth Pour Overs: Turkey & Salmon Stew. She's a distracted eater so this little extra helps entice her to eat. Sometimes she just eats the pour-over and a little kibble but usually it inspires her to eat a bunch of kibble as well. Her tummy is sensitive and this product in small quantities doesn't seem to bother it. I use about 1/2 box over kibble once a day. If we have an energetic day planned where I want her to have a hearty morning meal I add this to her kibble in the a.m., otherwise I usually add it to her evening meal.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

fjm said:


> Chicken stock often works to encourage drinking - simmer a skinless chicken breast in enough plain, unsalted water to cover, cool and offer her some. Freeze any left in an ice cube tray - dissolve one or two cubes in a little warm water as needed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

SteveS55 said:


> Just out of curiosity, as I boil chicken breast for Rhonda a couple of times a week. Normally I just throw out the water. Can you store it in the fridge for a while, or do you need to use it immediately?


You can freeze it in cubes as @fjm does, freeze it in Kongs, or just treat it as you would soup.

Whether it’s chicken water for Peggy or a broth meant for humans, I’m comfortable refrigerating it for 2-3 days. Others say 3-4 days: Serving Soup Safely


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

maybe try a yogurt, plain, it is a good probiotic also Or maybe get a probiotic to add It is good to switch up proteins I get Carna 4 spouted seeds to add....pre and probiotic also Carna 4 venison kibble, venison to mix up proteins. Get smaller bags of dog food so stays fresh longer Go to a natural dog food store and pick their brain on some additives or a different food. Big box stores are sometimes not the best option when it comes to quality food.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

I picked up some Merrick's Grain Free Beef Bone broth at Petsmart. Rhonda seems to like it a lot. She finished off 1.5 cups of kibble this evening with that as a topper. She might have transitioned me to feeding her twice a day - morning and evening without me even being aware of it. I still keep some kibble in her bowl in case she gets hungry during the day.


----------



## pepperR (Aug 22, 2013)

Yellow said:


> maybe try a yogurt, plain, it is a good probiotic also Or maybe get a probiotic to add It is good to switch up proteins I get Carna 4 spouted seeds to add....pre and probiotic also Carna 4 venison kibble, venison to mix up proteins. Get smaller bags of dog food so stays fresh longer Go to a natural dog food store and pick their brain on some additives or a different food. Big box stores are sometimes not the best option when it comes to quality food.


does it need to be plain greek yogurt to get the probiotics?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh gosh, some of these options sound complicated. If you want an easy topper that has been tested on dogs with _the most_ sensitive stomachs, try this one. We use the chicken, but there are other flavors. It's really soft and breaks up into sprinkles easily: 

Amazon.com : Blue Buffalo Nudges Grillers Natural Dog Treats, Steak, 16oz Bag : Pet Supplies


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

pepperR said:


> does it need to be plain greek yogurt to get the probiotics?


Yes, use plain greek yogurt. Our dogs love it. A spoonful is what they get. But to increase probiotic, work up to twice a day. Easily put in food


----------

